# Just a quick ques ?



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Day 3 of transition to ZP and Bella seems to be drinking loads more water than she used to, is this ok/normal ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Bella will need more water as ZP is a freeze-dried raw; so they are basically getting the meat with all the moisture stripped out. Some people actually add the ZP to a dish of water, as one would with cereal. =D


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's beef jerky & if you ever ate beef jerky, it makes you thirsty. Sometimes I add just enough water to wet the ZP, but I do keep a very close eye on her water dish to make sure it's always full.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I add water to Toby's ZP too. Not much, just enough to moisten it. It is dehydrated so there is no moisture in it. Adding that moisture is good for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Adding water to it doesn,t hurt it does it? i mean if say they graze on it all day?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

ozziegirl said:


> Adding water to it doesn,t hurt it does it? i mean if say they graze on it all day?


Um, it will get soggy and gross if you leave it soaking in water all day, I would assume. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------

